
Uber’s London licence to soar from £3,000 to £3m - tareqak
https://www.ft.com/content/7112945c-9c65-11e7-9a86-4d5a475ba4c5
======
tareqak
Techmeme summary: _London transportation regulator introduces private hire
licenses based on fleet size, making Uber 's licensing costs rise from £3K to
£3M for a five-year license_

